# Renegade wet belt



## renegade500 (Sep 1, 2015)

Has anyone else had problems with renegades getting wet belts and then slipping when wet while they are being completely bone stock? My renegade is bone stock and has a stealth snorkel system. Went through some water but nothing crazy just a few inches and my belt got wet and started slipping. How could I fix this?


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I would check the gasket around your belt box and be sure that all your fittings for the snorkel are glued properly. Also how high up is the intake and exhaust for the belt box? If its up by the handle bars and the water you went through was only a few inches then i would think your belt box gasket is the issue.


----------



## renegade500 (Sep 1, 2015)

hursteric said:


> I would check the gasket around your belt box and be sure that all your fittings for the snorkel are glued properly. Also how high up is the intake and exhaust for the belt box? If its up by the handle bars and the water you went through was only a few inches then i would think your belt box gasket is the issue.


The snorkels are right in front of my handle bars under that plastic. the exhaust is high and they weren't close to being under water. The seal must be bad. Bought it brand new a few weeks ago so not too happy.


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Check your clamps for your intake/exhaust ports on the belt box. Make sure the couplings aren't torn. Pop the belt cover off and inspect your gasket, I always put a thin layer of triple guard marine grease on mine when reassembling. The only other way I know to find a belt leak is to fill the system with water and look for where it's leaking out. Note the leak, drain the system and address the leak. (I do NOT recommend this for air intake) Hope this helps. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellogsrenny (Jul 4, 2020)

renegade500 said:


> Has anyone else had problems with renegades getting wet belts and then slipping when wet while they are being completely bone stock? My renegade is bone stock and has a stealth snorkel system. Went through some water but nothing crazy just a few inches and my belt got wet and started slipping. How could I fix this?


There was a recall for the clutch cover gasket on my 07 renegade. Id check that out. Easy fix


----------

